# The "right" way to do the Apitherapy.



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

(OK, this is mostly for the fun of it).
I don't know if you should try this but here you go:


----------



## Nicksotherhoney (Jun 10, 2017)

Seems about right! Haha!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

From what I made out - it sounds as if it happened in NZ and the guy made a bet of some sort.
Wonder if OT heard about it.
Not exactly therapy, but made my day. LOL


----------

